# Modificar discman para que lea MP3. ¿Se puede?



## yetitua (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola a todos! Es mi primer mensaje y espero no estar preguntando una burrada.

La cuestión es que el avance de la tecnología hizo que tenga 3 discman (de los comunes, que sólo leen audio) al borde de la obsolescencia. Y también, tengo el pasa-CD del auto en la misma situación.

Para que no terminen en despiece para otros proyectos, y tampoco quiero gastar dinero en reproductores de memoria; me serviría mucho si se pudieran modificar para que lean CDs conteniendo archivos MP3 grabados desde la PC.

Estuve largo rato buscando (seguramente mal...) por Internet a ver si alguien había explorado esta idea, pero no conseguí nada y es por eso que publico el tema.

Durante esa búsqueda, encontré el foro y también vi aquí un tema de hace pocos días en el que se pregunta algo parecido pero para DVDs. Mi idea es mucho menos ambiciosa.

Creo que desde el punto de vista óptico y mecánico, debiera ser factible. Seguramente, será engorroso el control de las pistas (no es lo mismo elegir entre 16 a 20 canciones, que entre 140); pero no me preocupa.

La primera pregunta es si se puede. 
La segunda, qué habría que cambiar. 
Y finalmente, ver si vale la pena: que no sea cuestión de tener que cambiar U$S 100 en componentes; que al final es lo que vale un reproductor de mp3 flash.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Norberto (Dic 9, 2006)

Para que un lector de CD de audio pueda decodificar mp3 nesecita un "decodificador" en unidades viejas venia separado del control central del equipo, hoy dia supongo que viene todo integrado en un chip dentro del equipo!! y obviamente hay muchos pines, tensiones  señales y protocolos de comunicacion que solo sabe el fabricante del equipo.


----------

